# KINGDTG3000 Homemade



## Kingsta (Apr 7, 2007)

First give all respect do to the great Member T-guy AKA:makemygraphix


who generously gave his invention to the public first ,free and kept the idea of making a homemade DTG alive. 

This my last years basic but working prototype of my Homemade King DTG 3000. I hope it helps the community of T-shirt seller here make more money in the future. Its was made using The EPSON 3000 Wide printer using color burst rip for testing. Remember is old and basic. I stopped the construction of the perfected version 11 months ago when I closed my store. I dug the prototype out the closet for you guy. This Idea was going to be perfected and manufactured for retail $$ last year but I closed my store and left the shirt business. makemygraphix made me remeber so I dug this up for you guy to had... GREAT WORK makemygraphix GREAT!!!

Lets hope now our friend here and the GREAT makemygraphix can perfect and make us the FIRST EVER REAL DTGHOME3000. LOL

SORRY GUYS I DON'T HAVE A CAMCORDER AT THE MOMENT!!! reply soon all


----------



## Kingsta (Apr 7, 2007)

*Photos*

I need help.. I cant upload the photos. I try to make them smaller but cannot get them to upload.. Can I email these to someone so they can post them ONE HERE for me??


----------



## Uncas (May 18, 2008)

Excuse me. my wife and I are trying to build our own DTG machine, but we lack the expertise to do so, can you be so kind to tell me how do you build yours.

Thanks.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello? Still there? I'm interested in this line of thought too.would be willing to help out with experiments as soon as I can clear up so old work from past endeavors.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Check out this thread. You can find all the info on the ongoing cooperative efforts of many people to build their own DTG machines. Some have been quite successful.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

That is a very good post read but there a lot of the post in that thread that are off topic, in fact , they are down right offensive(some of them) but those guys are doing it. There is also another thread from a poster here that is doing a good job on his own


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Photos*



Kingsta said:


> I need help.. I cant upload the photos. I try to make them smaller but cannot get them to upload.. Can I email these to someone so they can post them ONE HERE for me??


You are welcome to bring it back on topic with your question. It's best to keep all questions about the diydtg project in that thread though.



> I need help.. I cant upload the photos. I try to make them smaller but cannot get them to upload.. Can I email these to someone so they can post them ONE HERE for me??


You can send them to me and I can upload them for you. Send me a PM.


----------

